# Inkjet Cartridges Dry Out Before All the Ink is Used



## bluelacedredhea (Mar 15, 2005)

Is there any way to reconstitute what ink is left in the cartridge? They are so expensive to buy, only to have the ink wasted. :Bawling:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

bluelacedredhea said:


> Is there any way to reconstitute what ink is left in the cartridge?


You could get an ink refilling kit. I would put ink in the cartridge, not try to reconstitute the dried ink with water. 

The reason I say that is because the viscosity of ink jet ink is critical. You have a better chance of the cartridge working properly if the viscosity of the ink is on spec.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Just another thought, but sometimes the ink in the cartridge is fine but the printing holes become plugged with dried ink. If that's the case try putting the cartridge in 1/4 inch of water and let it soak for 10 minutes. I use a jar lid for that (like a Ragu lid) and pat the printing surface dry with a Kleenex before returning it to the printer.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Ink based printers can be a royal pain - expensive ink, ink dries up, tips clog, "all-in-one" cartridges where you run out of one color, ink spills, poor 3rd party cartridge quality, and the list goes on and on.

If you don't need the color prints, consider a mono laser. There are lots of used HP and Lexmark business class lasers available, for low money, and the toner cartridges can be dirt cheap compared to ink (on a cost per page comparison, depends on model). Lasers are also much faster than most ink based printers.


----------



## bluelacedredhea (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll try refilling cartridges. I was careful not to do so when the printer was still under warranty but thats long gone now. 
Nevada, I've never heard of soaking them to free up the clogged openings. TY, I'll try that. 

I have an older dot matrix that I use for black only pages. But maybe it is time to start thinking about making a change to a laser? 

Thanks everyone. Great ideas!!


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

Over the years I got so *%#& mad at ink jets. Printers got cheaper, but feeding them got a whole lot more expensive. (The Poloriod effect) I bought a HP laser and am Soooooo happy.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

If you take them out and cover the tip with thin window cling type material and store them tip down they last longer. A good cleaning with a soft cloth and either water or alcohol will clean the dried ink. I've used ink cartridges that have been open for 2 years by storing and cleaning them this way.


----------

